
The extra-territoriality of American law is a weapon of economic war - tangue
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lemonde.fr%2Fidees%2Farticle%2F2019%2F12%2F30%2Fsous-couvert-de-lutte-contre-la-corruption-et-le-terrorisme-l-extraterritorialite-du-droit-americain-est-une-arme-de-guerre-economique_6024359_3232.html
======
onetimemanytime
Devil's advocate: USA does what this guy says and regulates only US companies.
So Boeing cannot pay bribes or jail, fines and all. Say, it's legal in EU for
Airbus to bribe (or the law is no enforced.) How is this fair competition?
Letting them all bribe we know how it ends

